# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Pumpkin Pie progression thread

## tttaylorrr

sooo this was an interesting first successful feeding!!!

it's been 9 days since this little man came home, and with two feedings being unsuccessful i was starting to think he was going to need the Deb treatment of a 6qt bin. buuuut take a look at this!!!

he seemed super spooked by the feeders every feeding and it was starting to worry me, but he always seemed to show interest. tonight was no different, but i decided (without thinking tbh) to try a different approach. i picked him up out of his bin and held the feeder right up to him. he seemed to catch the scent and starting focusing on the prey, and he struck!!! but missed...i continued to wiggle the feeder and got him to strike again, and he nailed it!!!

i gently set him down and stepped back, watching from afar. i'm very happy to say that he has eaten! i didn't really expect what happened to work, but i can't complain!

way to go, Pumpkin! here's to many, many more successful feedings.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (11-14-2017),_Alicia_ (11-02-2017),Blizzard (11-06-2017),_BluuWolf_ (10-16-2017),_CALM Pythons_ (01-23-2018),FracksSake (02-16-2018),_Kam_ (01-21-2018),_MissterDog_ (10-19-2017),_omglolchrisss_ (10-16-2017),_PghBall_ (06-20-2019),_Starscream_ (10-16-2017),_the_rotten1_ (10-16-2017),_zina10_ (10-19-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Precious boy. Can't wait to see more photos of him -- pieds are just so, so pretty. much aesthetic. wow. lol.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-16-2017)

----------


## BluuWolf

Awe congrats! I'm so happy you were able to get him to eat! And I love the name, it suits him well lol I can't wait to see more ^-^

Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-16-2017)

----------


## Slytherin's Mommy

> sooo this was an interesting first successful feeding!!!
> 
> it's been 9 days since this little man came home, and with two feedings being unsuccessful i was starting to think he was going to need the Deb treatment of a 6qt bin. buuuut take a look at this!!!
> 
> he seemed super spooked by the feeders every feeding and it was starting to worry me, but he always seemed to show interest. tonight was no different, but i decided (without thinking tbh) to try a different approach. i picked him up out of his bin and held the feeder right up to him. he seemed to catch the scent and starting focusing on the prey, and he struck!!! but missed...i continued to wiggle the feeder and got him to strike again, and he nailed it!!!
> 
> i gently set him down and stepped back, watching from afar. i'm very happy to say that he has eaten! i didn't really expect what happened to work, but i can't complain!
> 
> way to go, Pumpkin! here's to many, many more successful feedings.


Congratulations!!

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-16-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Precious boy. Can't wait to see more photos of him -- pieds are just so, so pretty. much aesthetic. wow. lol.


he's beautiful, and is such a well-tempered boy. it's nice to have a new baby that isn't a brat (sorry Coffee Bean ).


> Awe congrats! I'm so happy you were able to get him to eat! And I love the name, it suits him well lol I can't wait to see more ^-^
> 
> Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk


i'm happy, too! and i can't believe my "method" actually worked lol. i wouldn't recommend it, but i could tell he needed some real guidance probably because he was fed live.

people kept suggesting Pumpkin and it really grew on me. he's my little punkin'!!! 


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


thank you!!! it's always such a big relief when they eat that first meal.

----------

_Starscream_ (10-16-2017)

----------


## Slytherin's Mommy

> he's beautiful, and is such a well-tempered boy. it's nice to have a new baby that isn't a brat (sorry Coffee Bean ).i'm happy, too! and i can't believe my "method" actually worked lol. i wouldn't recommend it, but i could tell he needed some real guidance probably because he was fed live.
> 
> people kept suggesting Pumpkin and it really grew on me. he's my little punkin'!!! thank you!!! it's always such a big relief when they eat that first meal.


I know that feel.. You are like yes yes they ate...

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-16-2017)

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Congrats! An odd meathod but whatever works  :Razz:

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-17-2017)

----------


## Ax01

good job! i've seen/heard of a method of one breeder picking up his picky eaters when offering prey. pick 'em up by the lower-third/tail and hoist them and offer food. kinda like GTP style. maybe i'll try that w/ some of my lil ones.

also i thought u were gonna name him Pineapple.

Edit: Happy National Pasta Day! aka Spaghetti Day. be sure to wish your lil one Happy Spaghetti Day!

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-16-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (10-17-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> good job! i've seen/heard of a method of one breeder picking up his picky eaters when offering prey. pick 'em up by the lower-third/tail and hoist them and offer food. kinda like GTP style. maybe i'll try that w/ some of my lil ones.
> 
> also i thought u were gonna name him Pineapple.
> 
> Edit: Happy National Pasta Day! aka Spaghetti Day. be sure to wish your lil one Happy Spaghetti Day!


that's interesting! i honestly didn't think it was a thing lol. i was just happy he ate! if he acts shy again i'll be doing it again to see if it helps.

he was never gona be pineapple! i wanted a fall/seasonal name, hahahaha.

also i'll be sure to let Spaghetti know! she gets a full tank cleaning today.  :Smile:

----------


## tttaylorrr

tonight is feeding night for the two youngsters!!! it will be Pumpkin's 4th feeding attempt (and hopefully 2nd successful feeding), and Coffee Bean will be offered her first rat (pup)! i'm posting now because i'm honestly too excited, and i'm hoping Pumpkin will take the feeder from his enclosure instead of me picking him up! i just want him to eat so i can handle him!!! I'M JUST VERY EXCITED!

 :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MissterDog

Realized I'm late to the party for the first post but hooray the little man ate for you!!! Congrats! Pumpkin Pie is such a cute name you decided to go with!

Hoping he will eat again tonight for you on his own! You can do it little pumpkin!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-22-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> tonight is feeding night for the two youngsters!!! it will be Pumpkin's 4th feeding attempt (and hopefully 2nd successful feeding), and Coffee Bean will be offered her first rat (pup)! i'm posting now because i'm honestly too excited, and i'm hoping Pumpkin will take the feeder from his enclosure instead of me picking him up! i just want him to eat so i can handle him!!! I'M JUST VERY EXCITED!


i was so excited about this i forgot i was going 3hrs out of town this weekend. sorry there hasn't been an update to this, but i didn't want to feed when i wasn't going to be home! this feeding is tonight, and i hope it goes well!!!

----------


## tttaylorrr

not much to see but Pumpkin struck at the feeder from the tongs!!! progress!

i'm waiting to see the tail disappear. LOL.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (11-14-2017),_BallPythonWannaBe_ (10-23-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

here's an update on this guy:

still haven't hit magic number 3 yet, but i've been fighting with the seasonal change in temps and losing; i know he's too cold to want to eat.  :Sad:  i finally got Spaghetti's temps squared away (who ate this morning) and now Pumpkin Pie will be getting all of my attention until he's comfortable. tubs are still new to me so i'm still learning how to keep the temps where they should be.

Pumpkin will be getting a full tub cleaning when i get home after work. i'd like to start setting up Coffee Bean and Spaghetti's 32qt tubs tonight if i can. i plan to rearrange where everyone's enclosure are if the tubs get set up.

ramble, ramble. lots of stuff to do. i feel like i'm letting him down. *STUPID WEATHER.*

----------


## tttaylorrr

*banging fists on table* NUMBER THREE! NUMBER THREE! NUMBER THREE!

----------

_Kam_ (01-21-2018),_Starscream_ (11-06-2017)

----------


## Moriah_Boell

> *banging fists on table* NUMBER THREE! NUMBER THREE! NUMBER THREE!


Woooo!! That's so exciting!  you go lil pumpkin!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (11-06-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> *banging fists on table* NUMBER THREE! NUMBER THREE! NUMBER THREE!


following up on this post: IT'S SUCCESSFUL FEEDING NUMBER THREE!!! he seemed hungry and was half-way out of his hide when i presented the small mouse. after a beat he struck at it but missed and immediately recoiled into his hide; i think the miss spooked him. so i proceeded to reheat and re-offer the mouse like, close to 10 times, and every time he'd poke his snoot out and appear interested, but never pulled the trigger.

so i decided _screw it_ and picked him up out of his enclosure. he was very flighty at first, but as i kept putting the mouse up to his snoot he started getting interested in it: first calming down and focusing, followed by tongue flicks and tracking the prey item as i moved it, then he started to press his snoot RIGHT against the mouse's nose, then BAM! a strike! i gently placed him down and, after ~20 minutes, he got the mouse down!

idk why he seems so disinterested in the mouse inside the enclosure...it's almost like he can't smell it, or doesn't realize what it is. once he's out of his enclosure he figures it out fairly quickly (2/3 successful feedings using this method). i've tried no lighting, heating up the mouse warmer than usual, and it hasn't seemed to work to get him to strike from his hide (except that one time, and he didn't even hesitate). then again he is still fairly young, so maybe he's still figuring it all out. *has anyone else had a hatchling like this??*

i also realized i've never weighed him! so after 2 days he's getting a weigh and a quick handling sesh. the reason i thought of this was because, as i was watching him eat, it seemed like it was a pretty big meal for him; it took him a while (well, longer than Coffee Bean) to get it all down. once i have a weight i'll know for sure.

going back to the day i brought him home (10/07) up until now (11/06), he's eaten 3 times out of 8 total offerings. when i was thinking about all the times he refused i was getting worried, but looking at the time period he's pretty much on the mark in terms of eating.

yaaaaaay, Pumpkin Pie!

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

GOOD JOB PUMPKIN! Dean just took his third mouse with me! First hopper too. Its so exciting isnt it  :Razz:  Lil Pumpkin is sooo hansome!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (11-06-2017)

----------


## Sunnieskys

You're such an awesome snek mom!

go Pumpkin!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (11-06-2017)

----------


## SDA

> 


LOL this picture is priceless. Just needs a Santa hat photoshopped on to go with that "rat beard".... hold on I got this...

Tada! Christmas pumpkin pied!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (11-06-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> LOL this picture is priceless. Just needs a Santa hat photoshopped on to go with that "rat beard".... hold on I got this...
> 
> Tada! Christmas pumpkin pied!


LOL omgosh that's hilarious!!! i would've never seen it like that; it _does_ look like a beard! THANK YOU for the photo edit, i love it!!!  :Smile: 

EDIT: i just noticed the arm sticking out of the "beard" and now it's really morbid HAHAHA!!!

----------


## tttaylorrr

3 meals in and still so smol

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (12-08-2017),_Kam_ (01-21-2018)

----------


## Ax01

> 





> 3 meals in and still so smol


put him in a smaller hat and he will look much bigger.   :Good Job: 

Edit: BTW i thought his name was Peanutbutter for some reason lol.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (11-07-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> good job! i've seen/heard of a method of one breeder picking up his picky eaters when offering prey. pick 'em up by the lower-third/tail and hoist them and offer food. kinda like GTP style. maybe i'll try that w/ some of my lil ones.
> 
> *also i thought u were gonna name him Pineapple.*
> 
> Edit: Happy National Pasta Day! aka Spaghetti Day. be sure to wish your lil one Happy Spaghetti Day!





> put him in a smaller hat and he will look much bigger.  
> 
> *Edit: BTW i thought his name was Peanutbutter for some reason lol.*


i'm sensing a pattern...
:ROFL:

----------


## tttaylorrr

after about 4 or 5 missed strikes and reheating, he finally got it off the tongs. (,;
i forget how derpy the youngin's are.

----------

Blizzard (11-10-2017),_Kam_ (01-21-2018)

----------


## Ashleigh91

> idk why he seems so disinterested in the mouse inside the enclosure...it's almost like he can't smell it, or doesn't realize what it is. once he's out of his enclosure he figures it out fairly quickly (2/3 successful feedings using this method). i've tried no lighting, heating up the mouse warmer than usual, and it hasn't seemed to work to get him to strike from his hide (except that one time, and he didn't even hesitate). then again he is still fairly young, so maybe he's still figuring it all out. *has anyone else had a hatchling like this??*


Heh, my corn snake would ONLY eat when he was young if I was holding him. He grew out of it and is the typical garbage disposal now. Different species obviously lol, but only similar thing I've heard of. 

Glad he's eating (sometimes!) off of tongs now  :Very Happy: 

He's stunning, also! All your snakes make me jealous!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (11-10-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Heh, my corn snake would ONLY eat when he was young if I was holding him. He grew out of it and is the typical garbage disposal now. Different species obviously lol, but only similar thing I've heard of. 
> 
> Glad he's eating (sometimes!) off of tongs now 
> 
> He's stunning, also! All your snakes make me jealous!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


awe, thank you!!! i appreciate your reply. it's such a weird baby-snake quirk that no one seems to talk about, but it's nice to hear other stories like this!

he's amazing - reminds me of a young Yellow - and i can't wait for him to get some more size on him!

----------


## tttaylorrr

quick snaps

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (12-08-2017),_Albert Clark_ (11-14-2017),_Kam_ (01-21-2018),ROSIEonFIRE (05-21-2019),_Starscream_ (11-13-2017)

----------


## Starscream

He is so beautiful and bright! Lovely boy :').

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (11-13-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

Photogenic boy! He already looks so festive for Thanksgiving!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (11-14-2017)

----------


## Albert Clark

Great addition! Glad he's eating for you now.  :Good Job:

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (11-14-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Great addition! Glad he's eating for you now.


thank you! i'm certainly happy he's eating, and off the tongs no less!

----------


## tttaylorrr

only on feeding #5 with this guy but if he eats i'm happy.

----------

_Ashleigh91_ (12-08-2017),_Kam_ (01-21-2018),_Kcl_ (12-20-2017),_MissterDog_ (12-08-2017),_Starscream_ (12-08-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

still so smol. keep eating, lil man! get fat!!!

----------

Blizzard (12-13-2017),_Kam_ (01-21-2018),_MissterDog_ (12-13-2017),_Starscream_ (12-13-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

Grow little boy grow! So good to see this cutie again <3

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (12-13-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

this has *literally* been the LONGEST SHED EVER IN THE HISTORY OF SNAKES!!! i first noticed a pink belly at the very very beginning of december, but it very well could have been late november. he was pink for a few days and then it went away. after pink belly went away he slowly progressed into dull colors, and i was waiting for him to come out of the dull stage but he never did. i checked on Pumpkin this morning and i saw part of his head had shed off and there were some pieces around where he was sleeping. he looked so wrinkly and miserable; it's taken him almost a MONTH to shed out!!!

hopefully i'll get home tonight to a shiny new pied!!! i wish i had pics to share but i wanted to leave him alone through his first shed with me.

----------


## Starscream

Maze was doing the long shed routine last month. It was literal agony. Here's her shed records:



I feel your pain, I really, really do. lmao. Hopefully he gets it over with soon -- sounds like he's on his way!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (12-20-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Maze was doing the long shed routine last month. It was literal agony. Here's her shed records:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain, I really, really do. lmao. Hopefully he gets it over with soon -- sounds like he's on his way!


oh wow, yup that's about how long it's been for him too.

his feedings have been weirder than usual as of late so i hope i can chalk that up to being in shed. only once has he eaten for me two feedings in a row. 

i'm omw home now so i hope to see a shiny and HUNGRY noodle.

----------

_Starscream_ (12-20-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

it looks like he got his face shed off just fine (i found an eyecap in the lil bits of shed in the substrate) but he has yet to make an attempt to get the rest of the shed off.

do i wait him out and hope he gets the shed off himself? at what point do i decide to intervene?

----------

_Kam_ (01-21-2018)

----------


## oodaT

My inferno done this last shed, I gave him half the day to get started on his, never did. I didn't want him to have to deal with any stuck shed so I helped him out. Once we got it started and he felt it coming down his neck he got the rest off himself.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (12-21-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> My inferno done this last shed, I gave him half the day to get started on his, never did. I didn't want him to have to deal with any stuck shed so I helped him out. Once we got it started and he felt it coming down his neck he got the rest off himself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


thank you for the reply. it's technically only been half a day since i noticed he was actively shedding.

i'll check on him tonight, and if by tomorrow morning if he hasn't made progress i will intervene.

thanks!!!

----------


## oodaT

No probs 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (12-21-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

i present to you all: a forcefully fresh shed Pumpkin Pie!!!

i've never had to shed a snake before, let alone one with almost all its shed still on. the whole process took just over an hour, and i filmed some of it which i will post (hopefully) later today.

Pumpkin handled it fairly well despite wanting NOTHING to do with it. a couple half-hearted hisses was all i got. i was just happy he managed to get most of his head off by himself.

he's definitely lost some weight ): but hopefully this shed will help kickstart that hunger and he'll eat better.

----------


## tttaylorrr

here's the shedding process video. anticlimactic because i stopped recording to focus on the process and don't show the end result, but i figured someone might watch lol.

https://streamable.com/zjfyi

----------


## Starscream

Poor buddy :c. Fingers crossed that his hunger wins for the foreseeable future.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (12-23-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

2 GIFs from last night's feeding

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (01-18-2018),Craiga 01453 (12-27-2017),_Kam_ (01-21-2018),_Kcl_ (12-27-2017),_Starscream_ (12-27-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

Pumpkin Pie has FINALLY eaten 3 consecutive meals with me! yay, milestone achieved!!!

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (01-18-2018),_Kam_ (01-21-2018),_MissterDog_ (01-02-2018),_Starscream_ (01-02-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

BONUS: one mouthfull pic and 2 eating GIFs

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (01-18-2018),_Kam_ (01-21-2018),_MissterDog_ (01-02-2018),_Starscream_ (01-02-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

Pumpkin refused last night so he got a tub cleaning. he's put weight back on and then some, and i think i spy a pink belly starting. hopefully he's figured out how to shed...

almost 100g!


and a pink belly button

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (01-18-2018),_Kam_ (01-21-2018),_Starscream_ (01-10-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

BREAKING: Pumpkin Pie continues to do well, is still amazing.

----------

_Ashleigh91_ (01-21-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (01-18-2018),_Kam_ (01-21-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

finally got some good photos of this guy. he's starting to get these white spots on his spine right below the head; it looks pretty cool!

unedited photos. enjoy!

----------

_Ashleigh91_ (01-21-2018),_Kam_ (01-21-2018),ROSIEonFIRE (01-21-2018),sparky767 (01-20-2018),_Starscream_ (01-20-2018),_zina10_ (01-22-2018)

----------


## Kam

Handsome little fellow you have there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (01-22-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Handsome little fellow you have there. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you! i think so too.  but he was very uncooperative with me during the photos hahaha.

----------

_Kam_ (01-22-2018)

----------


## Kam

> thank you! i think so too.  but he was very uncooperative with me during the photos hahaha.


Name one toddler that is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (01-22-2018)

----------


## Starscream

Gaaaaaaasp, he's so smol! Just determined to stay small forever, isn't he? Lol! What a cutie boy. He doesn't look unhealthy or anything, just a very small little guy. Now we know why some BPs stay small for a long time -- and that they obviously aren't suffering for it  :Razz: .

(Also that lil white stripe is super cute. I wonder if it'll be this neato pattern breaker when he gets bigger?)

Words to describe this boy: cutex10000000000 :3!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (01-22-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

What a teeny fella!  so cute!
Chuck the killer pied is about them same age, maybe a month or two older, but he is almost TWICE the size of pumpkin!  I feed him big old rats and he scarfs them down like a rabid wolf.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (01-22-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Gaaaaaaasp, he's so smol! Just determined to stay small forever, isn't he? Lol! What a cutie boy. He doesn't look unhealthy or anything, just a very small little guy. Now we know why some BPs stay small for a long time -- and that they obviously aren't suffering for it .
> 
> (Also that lil white stripe is super cute. I wonder if it'll be this neato pattern breaker when he gets bigger?)
> 
> Words to describe this boy: cutex10000000000 :3!


he's a small boi, slowly working his way up to big boi status! his inconsistent feedings at first as well as his horrible shed process sure didn't help this! he's getting much better at realizing when he smells food, that is it in fact time to eat!!! hahaha.

i really hope that stripe of white dots grows with him. it's not something i've seen on a Piebald before!




> What a teeny fella!  so cute!
> Chuck the killer pied is about them same age, maybe a month or two older, but he is almost TWICE the size of pumpkin!  I feed him big old rats and he scarfs them down like a rabid wolf.


Coffee Bean was almost 200g at his age.  but she is literally the opposite of Pumpkin personality-wise.

he's getting much better at eating! i've finally moved him into my rack and he took his first meal in there no-problem. here's hoping he starts packing on the grams!!!

----------

_Starscream_ (01-22-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

He's adorable, just off to a slow start!  He looks really good.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (01-22-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> He's adorable, just off to a slow start!  He looks really good.


he's a grow-er not show-er  hahahaha.

----------


## tttaylorrr

tonight's feeding!

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (01-23-2018),_Starscream_ (01-22-2018)

----------


## zina10

Whoa, those spots are so cool !!! It looks like his pattern is breaking up, that is so unique !!! 

If you look close, you can see that he is getting "washed out" looking areas elsewhere and other "light patterns" along his spine further down. 
That is really cool, wonder if that will "spread" ??

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (01-22-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Whoa, those spots are so cool !!! It looks like his pattern is breaking up, that is so unique !!! 
> 
> If you look close, you can see that he is getting "washed out" looking areas elsewhere and other "light patterns" along his spine further down. 
> That is really cool, wonder if that will "spread" ??


i'm going to keep a sharp eye on his spots. i think he might be developing them elsewhere along his spine but only time will tell.

i'm looking at what you're explaining and i totally see it now. when i first got him, those spots were just a different color yellow/orange. you're right that now they're starting to wash out or lighten up a bit. fascinating!!!

the reason i picked him was because his patterning was so crazy and his colors were poppin'. it's neat to start seeing them progress!!!

----------

_zina10_ (01-23-2018)

----------


## Slytherin's Mommy

> BONUS: one mouthfull pic and 2 eating GIFs


Always nice to see him eating!!

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (01-27-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

his biggest meal yet!

----------

_zina10_ (01-30-2018)

----------


## sparky767

You go boy!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (01-30-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> his biggest meal yet!


I love it when they eat good. Love him.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (01-31-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

looks like his last meal was just what he needed. i made sure to spray his ReptiChip down well enough and put some sphagnum moss into his tub. PLEASE send him positive vibes so he sheds out on his own!!!

his colors look crazy dull!

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-02-2018),_Kam_ (02-03-2018),_Kcl_ (02-02-2018),_MissterDog_ (02-02-2018),_Starscream_ (02-02-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

You got this lil buddy!!!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (02-02-2018)

----------


## Pengil

You can do it Pumpkin!! We believe in you!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (02-03-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

Go Pumpkin Go!!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (02-03-2018)

----------


## Kam

Lets geaux Pumpkin! Lets geaux!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (02-03-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

HE DID IT!!!


i was doing my morning rounds and found this! i was rushing and i couldn't find a head piece and he had a pretty big piece stuck right on top of his head; i got a bit off but he was hissing so i just left him be. his eyes looked clear but i might need a second opinion; i'll post a better pic after work.

128g!

----------

_Kcl_ (02-15-2018)

----------


## gusanr14

> HE DID IT!!!
> 
> 
> i was doing my morning rounds and found this! i was rushing and i couldn't find a head piece and he had a pretty big piece stuck right on top of his head; i got a bit off but he was hissing so i just left him be. his eyes looked clear but i might need a second opinion; i'll post a better pic after work.
> 
> 128g!


Awesome snake!! I cant for my snake to shed haha.  He looks thicker than mine even with less weight, hmm  lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (02-06-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

came home to a poo and this mug


hoping by the am he's all finished!

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-06-2018),_Kam_ (02-07-2018),_richardhind1972_ (02-15-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

PUMPKIN HAD A COMPLETE SHED!!! i'm sure he's going to be excited for feeding day tomorrow

----------

_Kam_ (02-07-2018),_Pengil_ (02-07-2018),_richardhind1972_ (02-15-2018)

----------


## Pengil

:Fest:  :Fest2:  Good job Pumpkin!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (02-08-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

_"got yer nose!"

_

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-15-2018),_MissterDog_ (02-15-2018),_richardhind1972_ (02-15-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

He must of been an extra in phantom of the opera, lol great looking pied 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (02-15-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

> _"got yer nose!"
> 
> _


hahahahha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (02-15-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

feeding video from wednesday, with a yawn at the end.  :Smile: 
https://streamable.com/x7c09

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-23-2018),_Kam_ (02-24-2018)

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

The timing on "get in there" was perfect. Pumpkin hits hard!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (02-23-2018)

----------


## Ax01

> feeding video from wednesday, with a yawn at the end. 
> https://streamable.com/x7c09


what camera are u using? that's some good quality vid! also i like your cute lil hemostat.

anyway lil Pepperoni Pizza Pied looks to be doing awesome. i like how he was like chilling on the other side of the hide and was all like Oh Food! Don't mind if i do. Yoink!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (02-23-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> what camera are u using? that's some good quality vid! also i like your cute lil hemostat.
> 
> anyway lil Pepperoni Pizza Pied looks to be doing awesome. i like how he was like chilling on the other side of the hide and was all like Oh Food! Don't mind if i do. Yoink!


i borrowed my work camera for this! it's a Sony steady shot something...shoots 1080p 60fps so it's p sweet.

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-23-2018)

----------


## Ax01

> what camera are u using? that's some good quality vid! also i like your cute lil hemostat.
> 
> anyway lil Pepperoni Pizza Pied looks to be doing awesome. i like how he was like chilling on the other side of the hide and was all like Oh Food! Don't mind if i do. Yoink!





> i borrowed my work camera for this! it's a Sony steady shot something...shoots 1080p 60fps so it's p sweet.


can i text, make phonecalls and use the internet on that camera?

----------


## tttaylorrr

> can i text, make phonecalls and use the internet on that camera?


oh no hahaha, it's a camcorder!

----------


## tttaylorrr

growing, slowly but surely. 154g

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-26-2018),_Kam_ (03-05-2018),_Starscream_ (03-04-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

@ 170g

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-05-2018),_Kam_ (03-05-2018),_MissterDog_ (03-04-2018),_Starscream_ (03-04-2018),_zina10_ (03-05-2018)

----------


## zina10

So very pretty! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (03-12-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

i just noticed Pumpkin has a split anal vent!!! poss het scaleless?? 




anyway he just shed out again and weighs 207g.

----------

_Kam_ (03-31-2018),_Pengil_ (04-04-2018),_richardhind1972_ (03-28-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr



----------

c0r3yr0s3 (04-04-2018),_MissterDog_ (04-03-2018),_Pengil_ (04-04-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-04-2018),_rlditmars_ (04-03-2018)

----------


## Sunnieskys

I remember when boop was that small. Such a cutie Taylor.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (04-03-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> 


a HANDFUL of boy

----------

_Pengil_ (04-04-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (04-03-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

in blue!!!

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-16-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-24-2018),_zina10_ (05-24-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

307g after a shed and poo





the white dots along his spine are still there. it's interesting seeing them change every shed!





and his 5 o'clock shadow is starting to come in!

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-16-2019),_Starscream_ (05-27-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

just over 5 months of growth

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-16-2019),ROSIEonFIRE (06-06-2019),_Starscream_ (05-27-2018)

----------


## ROSIEonFIRE

Hows he lookin?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

